# How do you slice buffalo mozzarella?



## GingerSnap (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm making pizza tonight and was wondering, does anyone have some tips/tricks on slicing a ball of buffalo mozzarella? I've tried both serrated knives and chef's knives and still seem to butcher it every time. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## CraigC (Dec 30, 2011)

Never had a problem with a sharp chefs knife. I also have a wire cheese cutter. Wonder if an egg slicer would work?

Craig


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 30, 2011)

If you run your knife under hot water it will help. The hot/warm blade will slice through easier...Make sure you dry your cheese well before starting so you can get a good firm grip on it and it doesn't slide around on the cutting board.


----------



## Salvy (Dec 30, 2011)

Put the cheese in the freezer 1/2 hour before you cut the cheese. Sal.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 30, 2011)

OK. So, we've got you heating and sharpening your knife, freezing your cheese. Now, you need to stand on one foot, and whistle dixie with a chicken on your head and it will slice just perfectly...


----------



## CraigC (Dec 30, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> OK. So, we've got you heating and sharpening your knife, freezing your cheese. Now, you need to stand on one foot, and whistle dixie with a chicken on your head and it will slice just perfectly...


 
I'd bet that egg slicer would work! I thought whistling dixie was an alternative to pulling them pistols?

Craig


----------



## GingerSnap (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the tips! I'll give them all a shot tonight, except for maybe standing on one foot. I'm kind of klutzy, so it doesn't seem like a good idea when holding a knife. I will totally whistle dixie though! LOL


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 30, 2011)

CraigC said:


> I'd bet that egg slicer would work! I thought whistling dixie was an alternative to pulling them pistols?
> 
> Craig


You could be right on both accounts. As far as whistling dixie, that's an American term so I'm not too familiar with the origin of it. Then again, I'm not too familiar with cutting fresh mozzerella with an egg slicer either. so, taking all of that into account, I pretty much useless in this whole discussion.


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 30, 2011)

I use my wire cheese cutter for soft cheeses, and it makes perfect slices every time. I can even get thin slices of cream cheese for stuffed french toast.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 30, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> You could be right on both accounts. As far as whistling dixie, that's an American term so I'm not too familiar with the origin of it. Then again, I'm not too familiar with cutting fresh mozzerella with an egg slicer either. so, taking all of that into account, I pretty much useless in this whole discussion.


 
Sorry, should have realized you might not have seen "The Outlaw Josey Wales". Classic line, "Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle dixie?

I've never tried an egg slicer either. I was just saying that I think it should work.

Craig


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 30, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Sorry, should have realized you might not have seen "The Outlaw Josey Wales". Classic line, "Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle dixie?
> 
> I've never tried an egg slicer either. I was just saying that I think it should work.
> 
> Craig



It's all good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 30, 2011)

Dental floss.  To cut the cheese I mean.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm voting for the cheese in the freezer, hot knife, whistling dixie technique...I do, however, use dental floss to cut layers when I make Black Forest Cake...


----------



## Claire (Dec 30, 2011)

A wire type cutter, for all softer cheeses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2011)

Unwaxed, unflavored dental floss.  Even thread will work.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2011)

i agree on the wire cutter type device or thin string for super soft cheeses, but absolutely do not freeze buffalo mozzarella.

if it's real buffalo mozz, you're paying good money for having a real treat so long as it's kept fresh. it starts losing it's sweetness every day from the moment it's made. freezing it would like freezing a fresh garden tomato.

i've had imported bufala mozz that was only a day old, and some over a week old, and the difference was amazing. the fresher stuff has a distinctly sweet mozzarella flavour (for lack of a better term ) that gets lost in time.


if you're just talking cow's milk "water" mozzarella, you still shouldn't freeze it. it also loses it's flavour with time, but at least it's not as expensive a mistake.

also, a really mild, soft cheese like buffalo mozzarella should be served at cool room temp. another no-no for freezing.


----------



## JohnL (Dec 31, 2011)

You could use a B or high E string if you have a geetar laying around


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2011)

JohnL said:


> You could use a B or high E string if you have a geetar laying around



Oh!!!  Shrek would keeel me if I tried that!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2011)

Just use a sharp thin bladed knife.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 31, 2011)

JohnL said:


> You could use a B or high E string if you have a geetar laying around


What about yer G-String?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2011)

how do you get the cheese up in there???


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 31, 2011)

buckytom said:


> how do you get the cheese up in there???


Very carefully.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2011)

thank god it's a soft, wet cheese...


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 31, 2011)

omg you guys are nuts.


----------

